# Traction Control



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

So having done 4 runs at Curborough Sprint track yesterday we had an extra run so I decided to do it with traction Control - VDC off.

I have found the traction control unobtrusive except when having a lot of lock on at the tight turn at the end of the straight and was interested to see the difference?

Well maybe the rest of you guys know this... but what suprised me was the degree to which the traction contol is active before you get the very noticeable juddering effect.

I nearly spun the car applying the same amount of throttle as before on a couple of corners.  So my advice is if you have done a lot of driving in RRR & then go for RROff is be a little cautious, expect to have to relearn how to apply the throttle with a little more care. 


Rich


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

went to my connor i used to take my evo . and u could kick it in a nice 4wd drift . tried it in the gtr ;-( not impressed was in rrr and traction control just kicks in . boring ;-(


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Traction OFF every time for fun driving, ON for trip to the shops !!!


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Traction OFF every time for fun driving, ON for trip to the shops !!!


that will void my warranty:bawling:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Whats a warranty ???


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

tracking = VDC OFF... but when the track is wet... than VDC OFF ))


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Whats a warranty ???


lol u on the imports then :thumbsup:must be 
i hate traction control


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Weird. Just felt mine kick in in 3rd gear in the dry whilst overtaking today. No sign of any slip, just a cut in power and the traction symbol come on in the dash.

The car's powerful, but not t_hat _powerful... 

Yes the car is awful to drive with VDC on when on track in the wet. Interferes too easily even in R mode. Dunlops don't help!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Took off over a hump back bridge today.  Traction control cut in, and big power cut for what seemed like ages on landing.


Rich


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah dont agree with this .to much computer interfecence


----------

